# Vets - Raw Diets Puppies



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Why do all Vets that say they "support" the RAW diets but not for puppies? I am trying to find a local vet that supports RAW. The first one we went too for our new pup, said she doesnt support raw but has clients that do it...but she does not recommend for puppies and gave me a huge lecture. 

Next Vet said 

Dr. Conway supports raw diets in adult dogs as a general rule. She doesn't really agree with raw diets for puppies, especially german shepherds because they tend to have very sensitive digestive tracts and may not be able to handle the increased bacterial load of a raw diet. Feel free to call our office to set up an appointment if you would like to switch to us. We always welcome new clients and we are happy to answer any questions that you may have along the way.

I know that you really have to know what you are doing to make the switch and this board has been AWESOME with it as well as another board..L**burg....but is there any truth to what the Vets are saying?


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

Carlo Hernandez said:


> is there any truth to what the Vets are saying?


Nope


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Well:
First off, it was only an extremely short time ago that almost all vets were horrified by the thought of us crazy freaks who feed RAW. They thought we were completely out of our mind nut cases and looked at us as if we had 3 heads. 

Now, there is more acceptance of a RAW diet by many mainstream veterinarians. 

Of course they will come down on the side of caution and not reccomend RAW for puppies. Not everyone who feeds RAW does it right or is willing to research the subject fully. 

I would not reject a vet just because the vet does not agree with my feeding practices.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Of course Jason is correct: that story is nonsense.

_Sue said: Of course they will come down on the side of caution and not reccomend RAW for puppies. Not everyone who feeds RAW does it right or is willing to research the subject fully._ 

Exactly. I think they may be disguising that reason: fear that someone will (and many do!) feed some random diet that would be fine for an adult dog but that will not support bone and teeth formation. The care needed is greater, and I believe that some vets who do support raw have heard and seen terrible results of ridiculous raw diets fed to growing pups.

I sure have.

And I am about as strong a raw-feeding supporter as you will find.

Here are a few I know: All muscle meat, and the first realization about missing calcium brought home when the pup's bones start to fracture in normal exercise. And an indoor dog living overseas in a gray weather zone and fed nothing but poultry quarters. The Vitamin D deficiency from the perfect storm of the diet, the weather, and the dog virtually never outdoors resulted in permanently damaged leg bones. And how about osteoporosis from assuming that recreational bones were the bones meant when the diet says "RMB"?

There are more, but you get the idea.

As a vet student who used to post here pointed out, this board (and the Leerburg board that the O.P. mentions) are so far from the general dog-owning public that to assume we are the kinds of owners vets see is ludicrous. No, the kind of owners FAR more likely to mention raw to their vet are the ones who give some hamburger and maybe some grains and call it good. 

It has taken me some years to understand just how badly a non-reading public can mangle a few very simple rules about feeding raw. 

And mangling those rules with an adult -- well, dogs are scavengers and really can live (even thrive) on many diets.

But not when they are growing and their bodies are trying to lay down new bone and teeth.


----------



## Jason Rogers (May 28, 2008)

So what do you guys follow when feeding puppies raw. We currently feed our adults dogs on a raw diet but never started them off as puppies. We were 'converted' when our youngest dog was a year old. We have our first litter planned for November time so any advice etc would be great.

Intersting thread - thankyou.

Jason.


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

I underdstand vets are concerned that the clients may not follow the RAW plans for puppies because the client may not know enough. Then why not just say "We do not recommend because we are concerned the clients arent prepared with the proper knowledge?"

The one vet we are leaving flat out said that puppies cannot digest bones very well.

Jason - As far as diets ....I have been following this....http://leerburg.com/feedpups.htm.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Probably because they are trying to cover all bases, who knows and what difference does it make? I don't really get why it's so important to you to find a vet who advocates RAW for puppies or RAW for adults either. Are you aware of how little time vet schools devote to animal nutrition any way? I look for vets with outstanding medical knowledge and superior skills, my dogs don't go to the vet for feeding instructions.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

I see a holistic vet who not only supports raw but advocates for it. She also practices nutrition and accupuncture, Chinese herbs. A lot of different things. But even knowing the raw diet my Rott was on she recommended waiting till my Shepherd was 6mos before switching him to raw. She gave me a lot of reasons why, I don't remember them all, but some of them were answered here allready. Take a look at this AHVMA website. It list vets and what they practice. http://www.holisticvetlist.com/index.php


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carlo Hernandez said:


> I underdstand vets are concerned that the clients may not follow the RAW plans for puppies because the client may not know enough. Then why not just say "We do not recommend because we are concerned the clients arent prepared with the proper knowledge?"
> 
> The one vet we are leaving flat out said that puppies cannot digest bones very well.


Well, in that case the vet is ignorant. But I was picturing vets saying other things to avoid insulting a paying client by saying "I don't think most people will follow a raw diet correctly and with a growing puppy it's too important to get calcium-phosphorous ratios right and supply variety."


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

And I agree with you that the sample diets on Leerburg are very very good. I don't think you can do better as a beginner than to follow those samples, and there are even photographs.

The problem is folks who "almost" follow it. "Almost," for example, by substituting boneless breasts for the quarters in the sample.

Following the Leerburg sample diets is the way for a beginner to go, IMO. I would increase the variety after a while, but even sticking to the diet exactly provides more variety that many raw feeders give.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Also, like others, the most I aim for is a vet who does not use scare tactics on raw feeders.

My own vet doesn't support raw feeding. However, the most she ever says is "I cannot argue with your results."

That's acceptable to me.

I know that I have a hundred times more nutrition education than GP vets get, so as long as we can work as partners, with me doing what I do best and her doing what she does best, I'm fine.


----------

